# Finally got her finished!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Whew! Here's the first prop I've finished this year. Got a couple more in various stages of doneness. I'll get their pics up soon.

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3726
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3725


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice.....You inspire me.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very Creepy Otaku, I like it.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

VERYCREEPY! I like it. 

Dennis


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OOH i like it now i feel such the slacker


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EEEEWW Was she holding her own head???? Sick...i loved it.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

That's kind of....disturbing.....WELL DONE!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

she's beautiful!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey that turned out nice, Otaku! Great looking corpse!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

very cute  
What kind of light are you planning to shine on 'er?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good looking prop, there, mister O. But, how are you gonna make it talk?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Very, very nice! Great way to start the season.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow I Didnt Know That You Knew My X-wife  ---great Job


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Jan 14, 2007)

WOW, Otaku. It looks like your corpse-making skill has increased ten-fold since last year. I'm amazed!! You're going to give Krough a run for his money with this one. Great job!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice and twisted, Otaku....she came out great


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ewww - that turned out great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She's awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done, sir.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

that is very, very creepy. can you tell us what you used and how you did it?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's pretty sick looking. IIIIIIIIIII like it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Otaku, I love the pose, that turned out great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the veins!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> that is very, very creepy. can you tell us what you used and how you did it?


Thanks, all for the kind words! This prop was a lot of fun to make.
I used rolled newspaper and paper towel/glue mache for the arms/body. The color was done with Aged Oak Gel Stain and a diluted black acrylic paint wash. The lighting is probably going to concentrate on the head, maybe a blue LED uplight on the body - I'm still undecided on that part.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very gruesome Otaku 
Great Job
It will prob look good in any color light


----------

